# Fodder systems...Thoughts??



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OK, so in defiance of the local drought here, I'm looking in on fodder systems. I first looked at FarmTek's FodderPRO systems, but the prices were like through the roof-and I just can't pay for stuff that expensive right now. So I was looking on CL-and found this: http://stores.fodderfeed.org/-strse-1/fodder,-feed,-animals,-organic,/Detail.bok

Has anyone used this company? Is it reasonably priced? Would this feeding system provide enough food for 5-6 adult goats, or would I need more? Can someone please try and find reviews on this company for me? I have the worst search engine in the history of PC. :help:

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have seen them advertise on Craigslist in my area but never looked into it.

You could probably find some utube videos on how to do your own.

You should be able to bring up Google or one of the popular ones through your current search software.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

The Fodder Pro in my opinion is ridiculously overpriced. 
There's a multitude of different sized hydroponic trays out there, you can pick the size you want to work with and go from there building a frame and putting together other things depending on the style you're going for. 

I grew rice over the summer in 5 inches of soil. Sadly, the goats got it right before maturity but we counted the leftover stalks and there was 350 stalks in a 3'x3' tray.
I did all the water moving myself, but with an old stock tank, some PVC pipe to direct water flow and a decent water pump, you can devise a system that mostly relies on gravity.
You can use a timer to conserve water as well and the tank size depends on how much substrate you're attempting to irrigate and how often you want to fill it. You could even use a 5 gallon bucket.
The timer could kick the pump on to run for 15 minutes every 4 hours, for an example.
You can go without using soil as a substrate, since it can clog some pumps. But in my opinion, goats graze on plants that grow out of dirt and it's so darn cheap.
Soil is a very forgiving substrate to grow in and if water spillage from failed fittings is a concern, pumps aren't necessary. You can water your goat fodder with a watering can.
Pond pumps are cheaper than others for the volume of water they moved and are designed to handle dirt particles. You can fit a mesh bag over the intake as well.
The glory of building your own system is that it fits your needs and fits your budget. It can be as cheap and recycled as your want, or as new and expensive as you like.
Building your own gives you the option of utilizing natural sunshine or fitting it into a small corner of your home or garage.
You can get T8 light fixtures for $12 a piece at Lowes or Home Depot for light sources indoors too. They're commonly referred to as 'shop lights'. T5's are more efficient, but also more expensive.

Anyway it's just an idea. We've rigged hydroponic style systems and run peat and other soil components as substrate with no problems. We use kelp, molasses and composted goat pellet tea in hydroponics systems with great success. We also dissolve alfalfa pellets and soak cubes and water with that. The leftover solid matter goes to the ducks. 

Edit: The system in the link cost about $75 to $100 to build.
It's PVC pipe for plumbing, greenhouse seed flats and a simple pump. I'm not sure how water is supposed to flow down into the next tray, but it seems messy. 
Greenhouse seed flat are flimsy and fragile. They don't hold up well to growing heavy plant matter.
I like how they say to not use substrate, the roots of the grains support themselves. Then you can feed roots and all too.
Other than that, it's basically what I was talking about.


----------

